# pool filter sand for my fish tank????



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

does anyone know if this sand is safe for my tank???

http://www.u-s-silica.com/lighthouse.htm

Thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Go for it!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

That is the exact sand i used in this layout.....

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tion/32293-75-gallon-gallery-56k-warning.html

jB


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice tank!!! I was also planning on doing an Eco-complete Island type layout...any troubles keeping the two separate??? or is the plant cover enough to not even notice it???


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice tank!!!! I was also planning on doing an Eco-complete "island" type of setup....any trouble keeping the two separate or is the plant cover enough to not even notice it???


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

By the way, Jason, how much did you use??? The bags come in 50lb size..And I already have 3 20lb bags of eco complete....how many bag(s) of the sand would you reckon???


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the nice words about the tank.

I forget how many bags of sand i used for the layout. But you will want more for refreshing.....you will want to suck an inch off the top every few months and add a fresh layer of sand. Keeping the substrates seperate in the beginning is impossbile. After its grown in thick, its easier, but if you have shrimp, they love to move things around.

Now that i think about it, I remember i bought two bags and used it in the layout you saw before, and this layout...... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tion/31674-46-gallon-gallery-56k-warning.html After setting up and refreshing the sand a couple times each tank before i took them both down, i think i had about a 1/4 of a bag left.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

This is my first attempt at a planted tank....I've been researching for about 4 1/2 weeks now and I have actually come accross that left and right tank....It was my inspriation to do my layout!!!! It's funny that I didnt even realize that I had that thread listed in my bookmarks....I decided to go more with an island setup though....you know - eco, plants and some african root in the middle....with the sand completely surrounding it. I had decided to go with some Java fern narrow leaf attached to the wood, possibly some Vals and I was trying to find a low maintainance ground cover, but was finding that with my light, any cover I chose would wind up growing "up" instead of across.... Any tips for a newbie like me?

Heres my set up:

72 gallon bowfront
Coralife compact single strip 130 w (2 x 65 , 6700k)
no Co2 (cant afford it right now and probably dont need it due to the low light situation)


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

oh and I forgot.....Rena Filstar XP3. No airstone, or bubbles or anything "silly" like that. No bio-wheel, but I was planning to aim the return up so that I would get at least some surface movement. I also went with an inline heater (trying to keep the in-tank clutter down). 

Thanks for your help, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

You can create a foreground with moss. That is always pretty nice and grows under low light conditions.

Hope this works for you.

jB


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

as in Java Moss????? Everywhere that I've seen moss, it starts out nice, but always seems to explode and totally take over the tank....Sounds like a bit too much maintenance. Is there a better moss than Java???


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Flame, erect, and mini moss will all work well as foregrounds. You can get some plastic knitting mesh from the crafts store for really cheap and attach the moss to that.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

the flame is pretty cool...I cant seem to find any references on the mini moss....with the flame, would any unremoved clippings grab hold around the tank and grow??? I'm looking for low maintenance without the risk of it taking over the tank.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Troy....any U.S. suppliers for the Flame moss??? I did some quick checking around and there doesnt seem to be any. Aquabid and ebay both have it, but shipping from Asia.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

crispo069 said:


> as in Java Moss????? Everywhere that I've seen moss, it starts out nice, but always seems to explode and totally take over the tank....Sounds like a bit too much maintenance. Is there a better moss than Java???


I have chrismas moss and it hasn't grown in 3 months. Bought it on ebay. Tied it onto plastic to make a bridge.


----------

